# Getting Back Into Hobby - Needing Purchase Advice Help...



## nomad07 (Aug 6, 2009)

So I've been out of the hobby for MUCH too long and I'm looking to get back in, though moderately.

Not looking to go too crazy at this point. Only looking to spend maybe $2k total (MAX) including train(s), track, controller. I don't need anything high end.

Starter sets are an option but most are only two cars (fine), are not full size engines / cars (not ideal), and often don't have sound (really prefer sound). Piecing it might be option but can get pretty expensive real fast. Not to mention there are so many options out there right now it's hard

My thoughts are thus.


G Scale (or compatible)
LGB (preferred) but open to Artistocraft, USA Trains, etc. Just don't want trains stickered (IE windows,etc)
1 or 2 trains
Prefer 3-5 cars total (plus engine)
Prefer diesel (Amtrak, ICE, Santa Fe, etc), stream (NY Line) is possible
Prefer passenger (full size not so much compact), not so much freight
Sound. Really want sound. Minimum standard engine. Bell's / whistles are fine but not necessary.
Probably just going to run on oval.
New or used in decent condition is fine.
Really prefer to spend about $500+ for each train (engine & cars)

Any recommendations or general help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

What sort of space do you have available for the trains?

The used market on eBay for all G scale makes is pretty active, and I have seen Amtrak diesels with the 3 passenger cars for around 5-600 new which seems decent.

I would take a deeper look at the various manufacturers though... as they are in different scales. Anything LGB builds is 1:22.5 whereas the others are somewhat different, 1:32, etc. Pick one and stick with it.

Personally I prefer LGB but have seen some of the USA Trains NY passenger cars and they are something else. They are incredibly long, almost 3 feet, but if coupled with a LGB diesel they look funny because they are smaller in the sense that their overall height is less than LGB.


----------



## nomad07 (Aug 6, 2009)

tworail said:


> What sort of space do you have available for the trains?
> 
> The used market on eBay for all G scale makes is pretty active, and I have seen Amtrak diesels with the 3 passenger cars for around 5-600 new which seems decent.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at a space of around 13 x 15 so it's a reasonable size. 

I've seen those Amtraks on eBay. Pretty nice trains. From what I've seen though they don't have any sound. That would seem to add considerably to the costs though.

I hadn't planned on mixing cars / engines of different scale. But you make a good point. Depending on the scale difference I really do need to stick with one brand only. Kind of sad though. It would be great if all the g-scale brands were of the same scale so that you could intermix. I'm sure it's their way of "locking in" customers though I really wish they would compete on something else like quality, price, exclusive items, features, etc. LGB only it probably is. =)


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah it's a shame that the manufacturers cannot agree on a single large scale.

Do you have a local hobby shop where you can look at the stuff in person? It's unlikely you will find a lot of LGB given the situation with the company, but the others should be well represented in any decent large scale store.

But LGB does make it easier because of all the accessories available, most of the building kits are 1:22, etc.

As for sound, you are right it's hard to find sound at a decent price. Although alot of the older LGB F7 type locos have had very good analog sound for a long time now. I heard one at a friends place and it was very impressive.

You could also add the sound units after, I think they run about $200-300 per unit but could be found cheaper.


----------



## nomad07 (Aug 6, 2009)

tworail said:


> Yeah it's a shame that the manufacturers cannot agree on a single large scale.
> 
> Do you have a local hobby shop where you can look at the stuff in person? It's unlikely you will find a lot of LGB given the situation with the company, but the others should be well represented in any decent large scale store.
> 
> ...


In my area there are a few hobby shops. As is the situation with most it seams they've removed more and more trains and added more and more R/C or other items. And of course a few shops have gone under, like many businesses right now.

Seems the problem with this hobby compared to many others is that you need SOOOO many items and especially on the G-Scale size they take up a good deal of space. To many hobby shops they seem to get a better turn on R/C units and have space let over for something else when compared to stocking a full assortment of trains.

Not good with LGB either. Hopefully they come out of this ok. I know ownership has changed and production moved. And thats sad. But if the quality can stay then I guess it's alright.

Obviously I would prefer digital but realize I can get everything on my wish-list for the price I'd like to pay, even used. Adding sound for $200-300 on top of a $500-600 train won't work, for me anyways. =)


----------

